# Which wires?



## paxtrain (Aug 8, 2008)

A really dumb mistake. I have wired two independent tracks with red and black wires and fed them through a burried PVC pipe to where the controller is located. Unfortunately I forgot to mark which wire goes to which rail. How can I verify I have the correct wire to the corect rail?

Thanks for the support.

Paxman


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't you just send power to each set of wires to which is the correct ones? 

-Brian


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

There is no correct rail. Simply connect both sets of wires to your controller; the 2 reds to positive, and the 2 blacks to negative. Run a train on each loop. If you don't like the direction the train goes when forward is selected, reverse the 2 wires for that loop.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Assuming both blacks are ground, put a lightbulb between one red and one black. Wire up the blacks (to power) and touch one red to power, if the light lights it's the one in your hand, if not it's the other.... 

John


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

to find out exactly, which is which, i do the following: 
first i give every cable end a tag. on one side of the tube letters, on the other numbers. 
then i use a temporal cable outside the tube. 
i connect it to one letter. the other end i connect to a 1.5 V battery. the other end of the battery to a small lightbulb. with the other contact of the lightbulb i touch one cable after the other on the number end of the cables. 
when the bulb lights up, i have letter and number from the first cable. then i repeat, till i got all ends identified. 

in the same way one can verify suspected shortcircuits between cables.


----------



## paxtrain (Aug 8, 2008)

I understand. Thanks for the replys. 

Paxtrain


----------

